# Fehlercode ORA-00923



## Sukkubus (6. November 2005)

Huhu 

ich habe folgende Anfrage:

SELECT c.country, m.name, MAX(m.height) AS 'Höhe'
FROM geo_mountain g, mountain m, encompasses e, country c
WHERE e.continent='Asia'
AND e.country=g.country 
AND g.mountain=m.name 
AND e.country=c.code 
GROUP BY c.country 
ORDER BY Höhe desc

Beim Ausführen kommt folgender Fehler: OCIStmtExecute: ORA-00923: FROM keyword not found where expected 

Ich versteh ned wieso der das FROM ned findet 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schon mal


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. November 2005)

Hi,

Ich kann das hier nicht nachtesten, aber kann es sein, dass du beim Alias "Höhe" die Hochkomma weglassen musst. Ich hab das jedenfalls noch nie gesehen. Vorallem da Strings in SQL in Hochkomma angegeben werden und ein Alias ist bekanntlich ein Bezeichner.


----------



## Sukkubus (6. November 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort. DIe Hochkommas hatte ich nur um nen anderen Fehler wegzumachen. Hab aber inzwischen gemerkt dass das ganze ned stimmt.

Ich hab folgende Tabellen:
encompasses (country_code, continent, percentage)
geo_mountain ( mountain, country_code, province)
mountain ( name, height, coordinates)
country (name, code, capital)

Nun soll ich zu jedem Land in Asien den höchsten Berg des Landes und seine Höhe angeben.

Folgendes habe ich nun:

SELECT c.name, m.name, MAX(m.height) AS Höhe
FROM geo_mountain g, mountain m, encompasses e, country c
WHERE e.continent='Asia'
AND e.country_code=g.country_code
AND g.mountain=m.name 
AND e.country=c.code 
GROUP BY c.name, m.name
ORDER BY Höhe desc


Nur gibt er dabei  mehrere Berge pro Land aus !


----------

